# growlerwerks river? growler



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

excuse the shameless plug. I know this isn't boating per se, but I just got in on the kickstarter for the growlerwerks growler. Some crazy kayaker friends quit their jobs (when their company shut down) and decided to do something with their beer appreciation skills.

they are making a 64 and 128oz growler that is co2 pressurized, double wall stainless, has sight glass and locking tap handle. Figured that would be a great option for a long weekend trip where I want to bring some of my local microbrew or some beer out of my tap.

anybody ever do something similar to get fresh suds on the rio? Most kegs are too long or large or too much beer for an small group overnight trip ...


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.store.homebrew4less.com/5-Liter-Party-Keg-W_Tap/product info/CB6761

The 5 liter gravity fed keg has always been a crowd pleaser when they appear at happy hour on a river beach. Heineken, grolsch, Becks, st Pauli girl, and others offer them up in this former. Looks like one could use them for home brews if so inclined. Not sure why the German brewers seem to dominate this market niche...


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

slamkal said:


> Most kegs are...too much beer for an small group overnight trip ...


Too much beer?

That pressurized Growler is a great idea though. May have to get one.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I think the Growlerwerks are a really cool concept for home use. They seem a little too complicated and potentially fragile for on river use. I usually bring a couple of freshly filled Hydroflask growlers on river trips and the beer gets consumed so quickly after it's opened that there is no need to worry about keeping it fresh with CO2. At home with just me savoring it over a period of a few days, I think the Growlerwerks idea is brilliant.

As a side benefit, the insulated Hydroflask growlers are great for making morning coffee into with a #6 cone filter after the beer in them is gone. Keeps any of the morning coffee leftovers plenty hot for afternoon pick me up too.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

5 gal cornelius kegs used to be staple on my trips. They can run horizontally, at least until they approach empty. I had a local brewer that would fill them cheap and well. RIP Oasis Brewery.


https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ssurized-growler-for-fresh-beer?ref=discovery

These really look slick, though I'm not sure they would fare well on the drop to sidewalk test either.


----------

